# LibreLink with iOS 16?



## Eternal422 (Sep 13, 2022)

With iOS 16 just released has anyone tried updating to it and can confirm whether Librelink still works?  I’m a bit hesitant to update the iPhone as I really don’t want to lose Librelink!  I read some mixed results with people updating to a beta release of iOS 16 and reporting the Librelink app crashing on launch.


----------



## Eternal422 (Sep 13, 2022)

Just seen this on Reddit : 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Freestylelibre/comments/x79jbw
)


----------



## ChrisP72 (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm using an iPhone 12 pro max that I have updated to ios16 I can confirm the app works on this model.  I had to restart the device and then do a couple of scans at first I thought it had stopped working but i rescanned after about 3minutes and it working fine.


----------



## Eternal422 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi @ChrisP72 and thank you for your update. When you said restart the device I assume you mean the iPhone?

I’m on a XS Max but would hope it will be ok on this device too. I might wait though until I have to change the Libre sensor and start the new one on the updated phone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 16, 2022)

I’ve seen someone on the FB group saying they had updated without issues. I guess it will depend on exactly which phone you have and if there are edge cases which are problematic?


----------



## Eternal422 (Sep 16, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’ve seen someone on the FB group saying they had updated without issues. I guess it will depend on exactly which phone you have and if there are edge cases which are problematic?


Thanks Mike, from what I’ve found the issues were with beta releases of iOS 16, so hopefully the official release will be ok with Librelink. I‘ve got a busy week next week and need everything definitely working ok, so I’m going to delay upgrading until the following week.  In just a month and a half I have become dependent on what data I can now see and definitely don’t want to lose it!

Mind you, from my early days in IT there was a rule to never use version 0 of software, better to wait until version 1 that fixes any initial bugs!

I’ll post back on this thread when I do the upgrade so that others will know (hoping it will be ok that is!)


----------



## Pete22 (Sep 17, 2022)

First time Uk user of LibreLink. Installed Libralink with previous version of IOS a few days ago. I have since upgraded to IOS 16. Today: 17 Sep 2022, I’m using the app with my first sensor Libre2. Everything works Ok. I did reach out to freestyle support first. They said there might be an issue with text to speech, but I don’t use that, so cannot comment.


----------



## Pete22 (Sep 17, 2022)

NB iPhone 10


----------



## Nigel R (Sep 17, 2022)

Works for me iPhone 13


----------



## Eternal422 (Sep 17, 2022)

Thanks @Pete22 and @Nigel R - sounds like we will be ok! Phew!  I did ask Abbott but not had a response yet.  I’ll do my update next week as I’m only on mobile data this week!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 21, 2022)

Worked fine for me, I have turned off the auto update function as it did it one night and as my phone had restarted the blue tooth connection had gone or if needed unlocking first and I had a rotten hypo as I was asleep for hours  not risking that again


----------



## Eternal422 (Sep 21, 2022)

Thanks @PhoebeC - much appreciated!  I just get sceptical with software updates these days, so good to know it is ok!


----------



## Nigel R (Sep 21, 2022)

Sorry I was wrong my text to voice has gone


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 21, 2022)

Nigel R said:


> Sorry I was wrong my text to voice has gone


Oh dear!


----------



## Eternal422 (Sep 26, 2022)

Great news!  I’m now on iOS 16.0.2 and can confirm the Librelink app is working ok


----------



## DbdSweeney (Sep 28, 2022)

Hi new here. Updated my phone to iOS16 a couple of weeks ago and haven't been getting high/low alarms via the App since. That's on 2 different sensors too. Anyone else had these issues?


----------



## Eternal422 (Sep 28, 2022)

@DbdSweeney - I’m now on iOS 16 and get my alarms (low and signal loss) ok.  I have set up the Sleep focus and schedule but made sure that the Librelink app is listed as being allowed to show notifications even if Sleep Focus is on.  Sure enough I get notifications from Librelink even when Sleep Focus is on so it looks like everything is working ok.


----------



## DbdSweeney (Sep 28, 2022)

Thanks @Eternal422. Notifications are definitely enabled. I called the Abbott support line when it first stopped working and they talked me through all the various settings to try and sent me a replacement sensor just in case that was the issue. Changed to the new one this morning and still no alarms. Good thing my levels have been behaving well otherwise it'd be far more annoying.


----------



## Eternal422 (Sep 28, 2022)

DbdSweeney said:


> Thanks @Eternal422. Notifications are definitely enabled. I called the Abbott support line when it first stopped working and they talked me through all the various settings to try and sent me a replacement sensor just in case that was the issue. Changed to the new one this morning and still no alarms. Good thing my levels have been behaving well otherwise it'd be far more annoying.


How annoying!  I presume you’re not showing signal loss?  I guess if all else fails it’s the “secret” IT trick of switching the phone off and back on again?


----------



## Becki49 (Oct 8, 2022)

Eternal422 said:


> With iOS 16 just released has anyone tried updating to it and can confirm whether Librelink still works?  I’m a bit hesitant to update the iPhone as I really don’t want to lose Librelink!  I read some mixed results with people updating to a beta release of iOS 16 and reporting the Librelink app crashing on launch.


Hi, ever since I have updated iOS 16 my Libre 2 vocal readings and alarms have stopped working.  I have rung Freestyle LibreLink and have been told that they know nothing about the problem.   This is extremely stressful as Apple cannot revert back to iOS 15.7.

I’ve asked for a manager from Abbott to talk to me on Monday but I’m concerned at the lack of failure to resolve this problem as it has a huge impact on our lives.

Has anyone had any luck knowing when this issue will be resolved?


----------



## Eternal422 (Oct 8, 2022)

Becki49 said:


> Hi, ever since I have updated iOS 16 my Libre 2 vocal readings and alarms have stopped working.  I have rung Freestyle LibreLink and have been told that they know nothing about the problem.   This is extremely stressful as Apple cannot revert back to iOS 15.7.
> 
> I’ve asked for a manager from Abbott to talk to me on Monday but I’m concerned at the lack of failure to resolve this problem as it has a huge impact on our lives.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck knowing when this issue will be resolved?


I saw this on the Libre Geeks FB group :

_Text of an email I received today (I am in the US)
If you rely on our “Text to Speech” feature, we don’t recommend updating to iOS 16 at this time
iPhone Text to Speech Screen

During pre-release testing of Apple’s iOS 16 with our FreeStyle LibreLink* and FreeStyle Libre 2 app†, we discovered that the “Text to Speech” setting was not operating as expected. We are working on a fix, but in the meantime, we don’t recommend updating your iPhone to iOS 16 if you rely on the “Text to Speech” feature.

If you do choose to update your iPhone to iOS 16, you may try the following alternatives to the “Text to Speech” feature offered by Apple:
 VoiceOver
 Speak Screen

Note: VoiceOver and Speak Screen will read aloud your glucose value, but won’t do the same with the direction of your glucose trend Arrow. For information on how to configure “VoiceOver” or “Speak Screen” on your iPhone, we recommend you contact Apple Care for assistance_

So at least Abbott US recognise there is an issue with Text to Speech in ios16 with LibreLink. Hopefully you’ll get something positive from Abbott when they call you other than generalisations about “looking into it”, etc. !  Good luck!


----------



## Becki49 (Oct 8, 2022)

Eternal422 said:


> I saw this on the Libre Geeks FB group :
> 
> _Text of an email I received today (I am in the US)
> If you rely on our “Text to Speech” feature, we don’t recommend updating to iOS 16 at this time
> ...


Thank you.   This is much appreciated.  This has never happened to me before.  I’m a well controlled Type 1 diabetic and have been for nearly 44 years but never had a problem like this.


----------



## DbdSweeney (Oct 12, 2022)

Becki49 said:


> Hi, ever since I have updated iOS 16 my Libre 2 vocal readings and alarms have stopped working.  I have rung Freestyle LibreLink and have been told that they know nothing about the problem.   This is extremely stressful as Apple cannot revert back to iOS 15.7.
> 
> I’ve asked for a manager from Abbott to talk to me on Monday but I’m concerned at the lack of failure to resolve this problem as it has a huge impact on our lives.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck knowing when this issue will be resolved?


Did you have any luck speaking to a manager at Abbott? 

I just changed my sensor again this morning but in range just now. Will keep checking to see if my alarms are working again. This will be my 3rd sensor since they stopped working so definitely think it's the app that's at fault.


----------



## Nigel R (Nov 10, 2022)

I have just got my voice back on my iPhone after the last phone update


----------



## bertiebigmeasures (Nov 14, 2022)

My iphone SE has now stopped taking any readings from my Freestyle Libre 2 sensor. I have the ios 16.1 update. is anyone else having the same problem?  any fixes please let me know asap


----------



## PeacePipe10 (Nov 23, 2022)

bertiebigmeasures said:


> My iphone SE has now stopped taking any readings from my Freestyle Libre 2 sensor. I have the ios 16.1 update. is anyone else having the same problem?  any fixes please let me know asap


Yes, same problem here! Just randomly stopped working. Changed the sensor, rebooted my iPhone SE, deleted and re-installed the LibreLink app, all to no avail. Called the Abbott helpline and all they could do is replace my last two sensors. Anyone else? I'm running the latest iOS, 16.1.1.


----------



## Eternal422 (Nov 23, 2022)

PeacePipe10 said:


> Yes, same problem here! Just randomly stopped working. Changed the sensor, rebooted my iPhone SE, deleted and re-installed the LibreLink app, all to no avail. Called the Abbott helpline and all they could do is replace my last two sensors. Anyone else? I'm running the latest iOS, 16.1.1.


I’m still on 16.0.2 on an XS Max and all working ok.  Feeling a bit nervous about updating to 16.1.1 now though!


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 23, 2022)

PeacePipe10 said:


> Yes, same problem here! Just randomly stopped working. Changed the sensor, rebooted my iPhone SE, deleted and re-installed the LibreLink app, all to no avail. Called the Abbott helpline and all they could do is replace my last two sensors. Anyone else? I'm running the latest iOS, 16.1.1.


Get back in touch with Abbott and ask for a reader for your Libre 2 sensors because otherwise I believe the sensors are useless until they fix the update problem.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 23, 2022)

Do I take this to mean the problems are still ongoing? I’m on an iPhone 13 mini, latest iOS, want to use a sensor in December and debating whether to buy just a couple of libre or 3 months worth of dexcom one.


----------



## Eternal422 (Nov 23, 2022)

Just seen reports on a Libre FB page that with iOS 16.1.1 on an iPhone 12, scanning just beeps but does not come up with the scan result, several attempts are needed to get a reading.  One user reported a significant improvement with getting readings by using the top right scan icon rather than the blue scan button.  Doesn’t sound right as I would have thought both would call the same code to initiate a scan, but may be worth a try for those having issues?


----------



## PeacePipe10 (Nov 23, 2022)

Eternal422 said:


> Just seen reports on a Libre FB page that with iOS 16.1.1 on an iPhone 12, scanning just beeps but does not come up with the scan result, several attempts are needed to get a reading.  One user reported a significant improvement with getting readings by using the top right scan icon rather than the blue scan button.  Doesn’t sound right as I would have thought both would call the same code to initiate a scan, but may be worth a try for those having issues?


Thanks for the suggestion - hadn't thought to do this. No luck yet but will keep trying. My problem is I can't even get the app to go beyond the first screen, the one you get when you start a new sensor.


----------



## PeacePipe10 (Nov 23, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Get back in touch with Abbott and ask for a reader for your Libre 2 sensors because otherwise I believe the sensors are useless until they fix the update problem.


Ah, thank you! Didn't even know these existed. One more device to carry around - I always liked the convenience of using my phone.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 23, 2022)

The reader is pretty small and scans the sensor much more quickly and easily than a phone I believe, however getting a reader out of Abbott can be challenging. They have been in short supply but another member recently got sent one when this issue with the update meant they couldn't use their phone so effectively made the sensors useless without a reader. 

I prefer using the reader to a phone, but yes, it is another bit of kit to carry around.


----------



## littlevoice359 (Nov 23, 2022)

My iPhone is updated to iOS 16.1.1 and I have not noticed any great difference in the ability of Librelink to scan my (Libre 1) sensor.  There are always instances where the scan does not work first time.  I have noticed this most often when there are multiple apps open on the iPhone.  My theory is that those apps are reducing available power to the NFC antenna causing difficulties scanning.  My first port of call is to close any apps I am not actively using and try again and this usually works.


----------



## Eternal422 (Nov 24, 2022)

Updated my iPhone XS Max to iOS 16.1.1 last night and pleased to say that the Librelink app is working fine, scanning is working without any problems.  Phew!


----------



## Arbeadie (Nov 30, 2022)

PeacePipe10 said:


> Yes, same problem here! Just randomly stopped working. Changed the sensor, rebooted my iPhone SE, deleted and re-installed the LibreLink app, all to no avail. Called the Abbott helpline and all they could do is replace my last two sensors. Anyone else? I'm running the latest iOS, 16.1.1.


Same here too with an IPhone SE. Updated to IOS 16.1.1 yesterday. Initially a lot of scan errors and then only scan errors and a failure to recognise a new sensor (which works fine with the old Abott reader). Had 4 lengthy calls with Abott customer services and its now gone to their IT folks. Done everything short of trying to reinstall the previous version of IOS but not keen on that or competent enough.


----------



## Eternal422 (Nov 30, 2022)

@PeacePipe10 and @Arbeadie - after some browsing I came across another suggestion for you both to try.  It seems that the iPhone SE NFC reader can become locked, this has happened after releases before iOS 16.1.1 as well.

One suggestion which someone says has worked for them in regaining the ability to scan the Libre is to install the app GoToTags from the App Store (this is a tag reader that uses the phone’s NFC reader), open it and then close it.  This apparently resets the phone’s NFC reader and you are now able to scan the Libre.  There is a similar app, NFC Tools, which may do the same.

Anyway, thought it worthwhile mentioning this, you’ve got nothing to lose as you are currently not able to scan the Libre.  Hope this is the answer for you both!


----------



## Arbeadie (Nov 30, 2022)

Eternal422 said:


> @PeacePipe10 and @Arbeadie - after some browsing I came across another suggestion for you both to try.  It seems that the iPhone SE NFC reader can become locked, this has happened after releases before iOS 16.1.1 as well.
> 
> One suggestion which someone says has worked for them in regaining the ability to scan the Libre is to install the app GoToTags from the App Store (this is a tag reader that uses the phone’s NFC reader), open it and then close it.  This apparently resets the phone’s NFC reader and you are now able to scan the Libre.  There is a similar app, NFC Tools, which may do the same.
> 
> Anyway, thought it worthwhile mentioning this, you’ve got nothing to lose as you are currently not able to scan the Libre.  Hope this is the answer for you both!


Thanks Eternal 422, it was certainly worth a try. Unfortunately it didn’t work with either of the NFC apps. Hopefully Libre will come up with a solution……The Abbott reader is working in the meantime thankfully.


----------



## Eternal422 (Nov 30, 2022)

Arbeadie said:


> Thanks Eternal 422, it was certainly worth a try. Unfortunately it didn’t work with either of the NFC apps. Hopefully Libre will come up with a solution……The Abbott reader is working in the meantime thankfully.


That’s a shame, sorry to hear it didn’t help.  Let us know how you get on with Abbott, but maybe they will have to update the app which could be a while.


----------



## Arbeadie (Dec 1, 2022)

Eternal422 said:


> That’s a shame, sorry to hear it didn’t help.  Let us know how you get on with Abbott, but maybe they will have to update the app which could be a while.


Just for info for anyone else with an SE2. I spent some time with Apple today who ran remote diagnostics on my phone. They assure me the phone is functioning 100% correctly, including the NFC scanner.  Looks more likely that the issue is with the Librelink app / compatibility.


----------



## nearly new (Dec 6, 2022)

Hi all

Just got off the phone to Abbott.  Apparently the October/November App update, that usually occurs without warning is not suitable for some phones so they will now stop reading the sensor.   I am very unhappy about this as, like many of you, I rely on the quick reading when I feel myself going low and especially on the alarms which inform me of hypos when sleeping.  Surely Abbott know this is going to exclude certain phones, but rather than letting the user decide if they want the update or not, they automatically make the decision, rendering the system useless.  They will provide a reader, but that definitely lacks the convenience of the phone. There is no guarantee that a replacement phone will be covered on the next update.
This is noticeable by the lack of alarms and the minute plus it takes for a reading. I hope that helps some people.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 6, 2022)

Just want to say that I find the reader better than a phone for Libre so hope you will be happy with that arrangement when you get used to it, even if it does mean carrying a bit of extra kit around. That said I can totally understand your frustration over the phone situation.


----------



## Eternal422 (Dec 10, 2022)

Updated to iOS 16.1.2 last night and very relieved and pleased to report that the Librelink app is still ok and scanning the sensor - phew!


----------



## Eternal422 (Dec 25, 2022)

Updated to iOS 16.2 and happy to report that everything is working ok with Librelink.


----------



## Robert459 (Dec 28, 2022)

I use the Libre reader but also read from my iPhone 8 with iOS 16 (+ updates).  No problems encountered other than reminders are silenced if reader is charging.  So no problems.


----------

